# It’s lonely in West Texas for a hobbyist



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hopefully everyone is doing well. I feel like I'm the only planted tank guy out this way. Maybe we'll get a meeting next year and I can meet some hobbyists again. I currently have an abundance of Ludwigia polycarpa (plant bottom left) if anyone is wanting any. I don't mind shipping if you pay for it.

See y'all soon hopefully, 
Jeremy C. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Plants claimed 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

😁. I remember being in near-west TX (Stamford, just a couple towns north of Abilene), and there were very few people who were into planted tanks. Most of my stuff came from the DFW group. Now I’m in Ohio amid a very large group...and no one is meeting due to some virus going around. 😉


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeremy, your tank looks great! Maybe you can teach the West Texans some new tricks, LOL.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Michael said:


> Jeremy, your tank looks great! Maybe you can teach the West Texans some new tricks, LOL.


Haha, only if there were some hobbyists out here and I would. I've managed to get one person into shrimp but no luck with plants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

davemonkey said:


> &#128513;. I remember being in near-west TX (Stamford, just a couple towns north of Abilene), and there were very few people who were into planted tanks. Most of my stuff came from the DFW group. Now I'm in Ohio amid a very large group...and no one is meeting due to some virus going around. &#128521;


You want to come back to west Texas and be my hobby buddy? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

jercarr2018 said:


> Haha, only if there were some hobbyists out here and I would. I've managed to get one person into shrimp but no luck with plants.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's a full tank shot. I did do some rescaping tonight so I haven't gotten newer pics yet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow nice tank. Can’t wait for the meeting too. Do any of u have pearl weed?


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

wwh2694 said:


> Wow nice tank. Can't wait for the meeting too. Do any of u have pearl weed?


I do not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Nice Tank and Lighting! I'll try to post a pic of my latest 40 breeder soon. Dealing with 35 oaks and leaves currently!!

Be great to have a meeting. It's been 9 months since the last in Feb. I will be down to 4 tanks soon so I will have a few small to medium crypts and african fern to share with members here in SW Arlington. I will replace it (40G) with a 20 rimless this winter. Might even be able to fit my 7G Finnex tank on the stand with it.

Hope everyone stays safe and healthy. I will send out the next meeting notice hopefully in 2021!

Have a great holidays,


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

CrownMan said:


> Nice Tank and Lighting! I'll try to post a pic of my latest 40 breeder soon. Dealing with 35 oaks and leaves currently!!
> 
> Be great to have a meeting. It's been 9 months since the last in Feb. I will be down to 4 tanks soon so I will have a few small to medium crypts and african fern to share with members here in SW Arlington. I will replace it (40G) with a 20 rimless this winter. Might even be able to fit my 7G Finnex tank on the stand with it.
> 
> ...


I found one of your crypt pontederiifolia's hanging out in my tank. I thought I cleared them all out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I still have a corner of my 65G with the Crypt P. but I have the same problem with my Limno Aromatica. I thought I had given it all to bsboust but I have 2 nice new stems.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

CrownMan said:


> I still have a corner of my 65G with the Crypt P. but I have the same problem with my Limno Aromatica. I thought I had given it all to bsboust but I have 2 nice new stems.


Plant is such a weed. I think my current un get riddable plant is myriophyllum roraima. Great orange plant but grows to the top of my 40b weekly. 
It's a great non co2 colorful plant also

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Allexx46 (Oct 27, 2019)

So Pretty! Those are awesome lights! Do they give off a lot of heat? I am having an over heating problem and am looking for cooler lights. Cooling units take up more space than I have.


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Allexx46 said:


> So Pretty! Those are awesome lights! Do they give off a lot of heat? I am having an over heating problem and am looking for cooler lights. Cooling units take up more space than I have.


They are LED's with built in fans. No over heating problems. NilocG Prizms 16' 2x of them over a 40b

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeremy, just out of curiosity, are you using tap water? What is the chemistry like?


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

Michael said:


> Jeremy, just out of curiosity, are you using tap water? What is the chemistry like?


Yes I am using tap water. It is absolute garbage. I can get better details when I'm at home. A new trick I learned though for making it not so hard is dosing muriatic acid to deal with the kh. 
I have no problems growing syngos, eriocaulons and tonina's in my tank.


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Our water here in SW Arlington comes out of the tap at 8.0 pH so not as bad as west texas water. Having a pool, I have used the Muriatic Acid hack before. Here is the link on how to safely use the acid : https://wattleydiscus.com/how-to-lower-ph-in-your-tropical-fish-tank/ . Good tip Jeremy!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I recall high nitrates in the tap water out that way. It actually played to my benefit for the plants. I played a trick on the PetsMarts folk in Abilene by taking a test bottle from my tank and one fresh from tap. The one from tap was really high and the guy was recommending a water change before I bought any fish. Then I gave him the one from the tank (perfectly clean because of the plants), and let him in on my secret, lol!


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

I used the muriatic acid trick years ago to grow Ludwigia Pantanal in a small tank with no critters. Very difficult plant as well as ludwigia senegalensis. Too much work back then as I had 12 planted tanks going. Might be a good project for me now. Only have 5 tanks running!


----------



## jercarr2018 (Jan 17, 2018)

CrownMan said:


> I used the muriatic acid trick years ago to grow Ludwigia Pantanal in a small tank with no critters. Very difficult plant as well as ludwigia senegalensis. Too much work back then as I had 12 planted tanks going. Might be a good project for me now. Only have 5 tanks running!


I'm down to one tank, a 40b. I had to turn my fish room into a nursery. I figured I will be busy the next couple months with a baby so I should make my Tank as easy as possible. Dosing muriatic acid is much easier than making 30g of rodi water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

